# Years of social anxiety conquered in weeks!



## HunterThompson (Aug 30, 2010)

So I signed up here just as my social anxiety was getting to its worst stage, and then left the forum as it got so bad that I no longer really wished to discuss my anxiety with anyone.

I tried to fight against it but with no luck. I was convinced I did not want to try SSRIs, MAOIs or benzodiazepines to help it but it was getting to the stage where I was ready to try anything.

Eventually I had a trip to see some old friends lined up so I forced myself to go along, I don't know how I managed it, the journey there was hell and when I finally ran into my friends it was a huge relief as I had been having severe panic attacks and shaking the whole journey.

I spent some time with them and as some of you may have garnered by my namesake or by previous posts, I'm quite a fan of psychedelics, namely the tryptamines related to DMT. One of the friends I was staying with had asked that I introduce him to a psychedelic, and as such, I did.

I found an analogue of DMT named AMT which lasts around 16 hours and produces somewhat similar effects to LSD, but is also a selective serotonin releaser, and produces feelings of empathy, comfort and love.

Me and my friend both tried it together, and focused the trip on a therapy session for my anxiety. The entire 16 hours we spent talking through all of my triggers, what caused them, how to deal with them, what my next step should be. By the end of that night alone I managed to go out for a walk without feeling any anxiety.

A month later my friends came to see me and I went out with them, and made some new friends. As the next couple of weeks went on I started going out by myself and my anxiety lessened and lessened.. until it pretty much vanished completely.

Don't get me wrong, I'm still shy and quiet, I certainly get nervous around a pretty girl or my first time meeting someone, but now I can move past it, and act, I can go out, I have a ton of friends, a busy social life, I'm working on getting a job. Life is really great and the past 6 months have been amazing.

I am 100% confident it was the psychedelic session that was the trigger for the cure for me, and I think as LSD demonstrated its prowess in psychotherapy in the 50s it certainly is something people should take a look at. It really was like 10 years of therapy in one night. I couldn't have done it so easily without the substance, or my friend, and I thank both.

So one thing I'll say is to the people open to psychedelic therapy - find an easy-going lighthearted substance like AMT, and do it with a friend you really trust who's willing to act as your therapist for the night. Don't do it alone or you won't have a second perspective!

To those not willing, but who aren't yet considering traditional talk-therapy, do it! It really helps to talk to someone about your problems, and even if you don't go the fast-track way like I did, you will see progress! 

I wish everyone here the best of luck and if anyone has any questions or wants some suggestions for how they can better deal with/make progress at beating their anxiety, please do post here! 

-Hunter


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Interesting. Psychedelics worked pretty well for me in the short-term, but in the long-term it was necessary for me to find a way to outgrow anxiety without the use of drugs.


----------



## HunterThompson (Aug 30, 2010)

broseph said:


> Interesting. Psychedelics worked pretty well for me in the short-term, but in the long-term it was necessary for me to find a way to outgrow anxiety without the use of drugs.


My reply's a little late. Essentially I feel that's how it worked for me though - it was only a single trip that triggered this, not regular use.

The trip broke me out of my anxiety, but what was key was that I quickly acted on that and got myself into a regular social schedule where I quickly got used to socialising and the fear then didn't have much hope of returning 

I'm still lacking in social experience compared to other people, so I'm not the liveliest at every party - but being anxiety free has opened up a whole new world to me and this last year has been wonderful.

I wish everyone else the same luck in conquering their anxiety, and hope this gives you guys hope that it can be done!


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What if you get more anxious when doing drugs? I can't smoke pot because I feel like crap.


----------



## lazygirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I am very interested in this too! I have been meaning to try dmt and see where it takes me but I am very paranoid of something bad happening to me:s

Did you experience an overall calming?

you are very lucky to have a friend that would dedicate a trip to working though things with you and not just focusing on the trip for themselves.

I would love to do this..just wouldnt know where to start or who to do it with. Having social anxiety means having a very limited circle of friends and loved ones.

I dont know how social I want to be anyway to b honest..the world gets me down..but a nice trip that provides nothing but clarity would be amazing

As for me and the green..it helps me with nausea due to anxiety and it gives me this..can do f u type attitude..If only I could be that tough strong confident me thats in there somewhere without any substances lol 
Holistic would be so nice


----------

